# OSX VPN Server



## jimmysoho (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi,

- Can OSX Server run on an iMac G5?

- To configure an iMac G5 or PowerMac G5 to run as a VPN server, is the only way to do this by installing OSX Server? Is there a way to get VPN server software "for free", and install this on a default installed iMac G5 (i.e. with the default OSX Tiger software) ?



regards,
jimmy


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 6, 2005)

jimmysoho said:
			
		

> - Can OSX Server run on an iMac G5?


Yes.



> - To configure an iMac G5 or PowerMac G5 to run as a VPN server, is the only way to do this by installing OSX Server? Is there a way to get VPN server software "for free", and install this on a default installed iMac G5 (i.e. with the default OSX Tiger software) ?


It is by far and away the easiest way to get VPN services, but not the cheapest.  There is other VPN software you can install on Mac OS X non-server versions:

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/22051

It's not free, though.  Free VPN Servers are hard to come by -- at least, I can't find any after a good Googling.


----------

